# realplayer 11 is the solution for online streaming audio like raaga.com :)



## praka123 (May 15, 2008)

Just found that realplayer 11 fixed the online streaming audio compatibility problem with some sites like *raaga.com etc 

with Archlinux,it is automagically installed and configured fine.

For Ubuntu hardy,follow this guide(easy only):
*Setting up Raaga.com to work on Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron*

Enjoy!!!


----------



## JGuru (May 16, 2008)

@Prakash, I already know that. Anyway thanks for the information.
   You can change your Avatar icon to "Penguin". Penguin suits you more than anything else.
 Since you are a ardent FOSS supporter.


----------



## Rahim (May 16, 2008)

Maybe prakash bhai wants to scare with that avatar and line


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2008)

arey!the avtar is me  only !

well,mplayer -yet to hear been able to use it's plugin successfully in sites like raaga.com .thats why this realplayer11


----------

